# Montreal Accomodations for Cheftalk Reunion



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Well folks, here it is:

I have three places to suggest in Old Montreal:

Auberge du Vieux-Port

Hôtel Place d'Armes

and a brand new one, still under construction, but it will be finished by May, called Le Nelligan. The website is under construction as well. There will be 64 rooms, tastefully decorated, including brick/stone walls, fireplace, etc. It's on the corner of St-Paul and St-Sulpice.

Just go on these sites to browse and check-out the prices for now and let me know what you're thinking. They may lower prices somewhat but not by much (June being high season here). Reservations for any of these three locations will have to be made early and I will let you know who to call and how to proceed with your reservation.

If you all agree, our code name could be _CHEFTALK_!

Momo: A crib can be easily arranged for the baby.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

They both look very charming. I will call for rates. Thank you, Kimmie!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

*Les Passants du Sans Soucy*
171 rue St-Paul
Old Montreal, Québec
Telephone: (514) 842-2634

One of the first B&Bs in Old Montreal has a lot more going for it than that enviable distinction. Indeed, it almost qualifies as a boutique hotel, but with much lower prices. Housed in a renovated 1723 building, it makes the most of its stone walls and exposed dark ceiling beams, using them to contain brass or wrought-iron beds and cushy sofas. A fireplace is the focal point of the common room. Breakfast includes cafi au lait and pain au chocolat.

For this one, you will need to reserve at least six months in advance. It's really nice and quite reasonable.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

*AUBERGE BONAPARTE*
447, rue Saint-François-Xavier
Old Montreal (Québec) H2Y 2T1 
Auberge: (514) 844-1448 
Restaurant: (514) 844-4368
Fax: (514) 844-0272
[email protected]
http://www.bonaparte.com/

The five-story building was built in 1886 by architect Victor Roy. Its first owner was a judge, the honourable Joseph-Amable Berthelot.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Kimmie-

The three places you suggest are pretty much in the heart of the Old Montreal district.

I know there's no sort of agenda yet, but do you expect that most of the group's activities will be concentrated in the downtown area? We stayed in the nice B&B I mentioned, but it's next to Olympic Park, so my guess it that's not the place to stay to be next to the action.  

Should we book Thursday-Saturday nights, or Friday-Sunday? I realize most members are working stiffs (I, happily, am no longer such) and may have to economize on their time in Montreal. 

On the other hand, if some are coming early or staying longer, maybe it would be fun to expand the stay. I'm sure we could find things to do in Montreal.  

I would appreciate your thoughts.

Mike


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks for your comments Mike.

The "action" won't be happening near the Olympic Park but if you prefer having your "living quarters" there, it's just a short subway ride to Downtown or even to Old Montreal. You might even share name, address, phone number, website, etc. of that B&B (after making your own reservation that is :lol: )

For those who wish to expand the stay, I will remain available to help you find things to do in Montreal. 

And remember, there's always something going on here, especially in summer!


----------



## glutz (Mar 13, 2001)

Great Work Kimmie,

For our Southerners with their 2 quarts and dime to the Loonie, 
a bargain.

I'll be there, if there are enough in the group, 
the new NELLIGAN may be interested in getting the widely scattered members of Chef Talk to give them felicitous boost.

Thanks, see you in Montreal


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you Glutz.

The French here never cease to amaze me how they do business. To me, they are not really business people. Not in the way I know how a business should be run. 

Anyway, I think Auberge du Vieux Port handles the reservations for Le Nelligan. You might ask for Mr. Normand Latreille.


----------

